# pink ladyslipper and others from jones rd. adirondack park ny



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2008)

I took these pictures sunday *right* as a thunderstorm was coming through. Wanted to get a better closeup picture of the lip, but, well didn't want to get zapped while standing on the edge of a swamp!





















a very pale pink ladyslipper






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
a large padleaved orchid (platanthera macrophylla) in spike near the pink ladyslippers





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

some more early coralroot from the edge of the hemlock mossy swamplet next to the road, not far from the pink ladyslippers


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 3, 2008)

Really cool stuff!!!!!

Rick H


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2008)

Someone has a transporter! 

Come out and see us sometime at the society, k?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2008)

I love NY!  thanx for sharing!


----------



## Corbin (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice, 
Thinks for the pictures.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jun 3, 2008)

very nice...I need to get out for a hike


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice photos, despite a forthcoming storm. Thanks!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2008)

Ron-NY said:


> very nice...I need to get out for a hike



if anyone wants to come around different places around here for a look, just let me know there's a lot to see. especially around the cortland area and the adirondacks. well, all over. often there is a requirement of lots of bug spray and tall boots, but if your iron count is high and have strong legs you'll manage 
yeah, i get around though my car/ken's car definitely aren't as fast as a transporter, and have the curious habit of consuming large amounts of $$$. would be happy to check out the newfs gardens and all sometime when they allow us to use our vacation time at work. i'm trying to do as much driving and picture taking as I can before gas and everything else gets so expensive that I don't have money anymore


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2008)

must be a nice place to go!!! Jean


----------

